# Reopen craniotomy incision



## lavender (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello,

I was wondering if anybody can help me how to code the reopening craniotomy incision (RT FRONTOTEMPORAL) with wound debridement and removal of infected cranioplasty (mesh) and wound complex closure. So far I have 61320 but not sure because it is not stating reopen incision. What is the code for cranioplasty removal? I am not sure if it is right to report wound closure code like 13160 as well. 

Marizel


----------



## jonest1 (Feb 3, 2015)

*debridement*

Removal of bone flap take a look at 62142. This code includes debridement, irrigation and drainage. Is this during post-op period? Also you should bill for a complex closure.


----------

